# Hyung in hapkido



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 29, 2008)

Another thread here got me thinking about this.  In our dojang, aside from some weapon forms at higher levels, we don't have hyung in our hapkido curriculum, which is fine with me; I get plenty of that in taekwondo and kumdo.

Are any of you involved in a hapkido curriculum that does incorporate hyung?

Just curious.

Daniel


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 30, 2008)

I study YonMooKwan Hapkido (World Hapkido Federation) and we do Hyungs in our style of Hapkido.

Here's the forms we do:

ChunKi Hyung Sae (Heaven Form)
JeKi Hyung Sae (Earth Form)
NaeKi Hyung Sae (Inner Power Form)
WaeKi Hyung Sae (Outer Power Form)
KiHap Hyung Sae (Total Power Form)


----------



## matt.m (Nov 1, 2008)

If you get the hapkido books by Kwang, Sik Myung you will find hapkido hyung.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone have any videos of them. I don't think I've ever seen a Hapkido hyung.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2008)

If you go to youtube you can find them, they are pretty awesome when done right.


----------



## Alain (Nov 3, 2008)

Different Hapkido organizations, and sometimes only schools in organizations, do forms. 

I personally still do and teach the forms that were taught to me, and required by me for grading, that I learned while training in Korea. The forms I do and teach were influenced by Kwanjangnim's training in Whshu and Qigong along with his HKD training. I think there is value in forms, and that is why I continue to practice them and teach them to my students. One of these days I am going to make my own form, just as something to help myself further my own understanding of the art.

One thing I remember Kwanjangnim saying a long time ago when I was learning the forms. "TKD has many forms, HKD only a few, so do them very very well." That was his philosophy regarding forms and that is mine as well.

Yours in Training,

Alain

www.burrese.com


----------



## Hapkiyoosool (Jan 11, 2009)

First, hello Alain! long time no see! ^_^

We only have sword and staff forms on our style. No empty handed forms at all. I think it is interesting all the different styles of Hapkido that come from the minds of instructors based on their life experiences and training throughout their lifetime! You have to have an open mind.


----------



## Alain (Jan 15, 2009)

I had not been here for a while,  hello Jeff, yes, long time no see.

I hope 2009 brings you health, happiness, and prosperity,

Alain


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 15, 2009)

Does Kuk Sool Won count as hapkido?  If so, they practice hyung.


----------

